

Ask HN: Should I build my project on top of YQL? - togasystems

I am at a cross road in a project where I need to access a number of different APIs. After a bit of research, I stumbled upon Yahoo Query Language (YQL) http://developer.yahoo.com/yql/<p>I am unsure if I should base my project on this or roll my own? Does HN think that this project will be around for awhile?<p>Any insight will help. Thanks
======
togasystems
Link to YQL: <http://developer.yahoo.com/yql/>

